# Curb Question



## Daylightguy1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a builder insisting that we use wood curb on a metal roof for cost savings. Can a wood curb be used on a metal roof?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Contact the building department would be my suggestion. Personally if I were bidding the job, I would be specifying one of the Velux metal curbed products CM/CAP. It's technically a "self flashing" product but it really is nothing more than a Curb mounted style skylight that comes pre-mounted to a metal curb.

I see wood curbs on metal decks all the time. Some 20+ years old and without anything more than some condensation stains. I'm not sure if it's the best thing, but it "seems" to work.


----------



## Daylightguy1 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

I'll look into the Velux curb option but this guy is pretty set on wood curbs. 

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

He's not set on wood, he's set on price. Who knows, maybe it'll be cheaper to buy a prefab curb.


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

If you do have to use wood , go pressure treated or cedar and use galvanized fasteners....


----------



## Ansel (Jan 30, 2010)

Metal Roof as in ?????

Standing Seam
Ribbed Panel

or do you mean .....

Metal Deck Flat Roof ?????

If it is a standing seam / ribbed metal roof you need to go with insulated metal curb .... be sure to saddle in front to prevent standing water - if this is a requirement for a job we usually get a mechanical contractor to install as they have to install bracing under ..... then we handle the final waterproofing - but if done right it is watertight when they are done .... 

.... If metal deck okay to go with treated IF you dry in shop before installing - do not use wet treated ... or you can go with common or cedar - if doing with hot asphalt common works really nice, especially if you prime before mopping plies and cant ..... but either way you again need the hole braced under but this is commonly done by the iron workers .......


----------



## peterjames (Apr 14, 2010)

Metal roofs are quickly becoming one of the more popular roof choices for its durability and aesthetic value. Metal roofs are fire-resistant. Homeowners can even get an insurance break if the house they live in has a metal roof.


----------

